# Audi working on new parts for the '07 car at SLC?



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Look at the front fenders of the #1 Audi from Salt Lake City. It looks like it was fitted with a gurney similar to that of the high downforce Audi R8 front fenders from '02 onwards. It's located on the wheel well behind the dive planes. I don't know why Audi is using it if it's present, as a moderator from AudiWorld who was at Miller Motorsports Park for the race says that Audi is thinking about ending or scaling back its ALMS program at the end of the season. Maybe testing for an LMS assault, or this possibility of Audi leaving the ALMS is just a hollow rumor(hopefully). Here's a link to that post: http://forums.audiworld.com/racing/. The thread is called "3rd Audi R10 for Le Mans confirmed". 
Just look at the pics from SLC. Is that a gurney around the front wheel wells, or is it just an optical illusion(it really shows up against the debris/dirt caked on the fenders)?


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi working on new parts for the '07 car at SLC? (chernaudi)*

Here are a couple of shots from SLC and I dont see what you are talking about. I couldnt find any photos in that thread you linked to, of course that site is the biggest cluster**** of a forum software there is.
















BTW, the galleries are up on SA.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi working on new parts for the '07 car at SLC? (.:RDriver)*

Sorry Jimmy, I screwed up, I ment the 4T ALMS gallery. Look at the #1 Audi's front end around the wheel wells, namely the pic where the #1 Audi is being refueled.


----------

